# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Лишь 45% мужчин боятся не доставить партнерше удовольствие в постели

## Irina

*Лишь 45% мужчин боятся не доставить партнерше удовольствие в 
ПРАГА, 16 ноября. Чешские психологи и сексологи провели совместное исследование с целью выяснить, какие именно страхи испытывают представители сильного пола в постели.*

Как сообщает Psynavigator.ru, в опросе участвовало свыше 1000 мужчин в возрасте от 20 до 45 лет. Оценив полученные данные, специалисты поняли: больше всего мужчины боятся, что их партнерша незапланированно забеременеет – в этом признались 83% участников опроса. На втором месте в рейтинге — страх оказаться в постели с девственницей – в нем сознались 70% мужчин. 53% участников исследования сказали, что боятся сделать больно своей партнерше, и в частности указали на страх увидеть кровь во время полового акта. А 64% мужчин испытывают страх при мысли, что во время секса их будут сравнивать с бывшими партнерами.

Всего 45% участников опроса признались, что боятся не доставить партнерше удовольствие, а 36% мужчин страшатся экспериментов в постели.

Ранее сообщалось, что исследователи из Сиракузского университета в штате Нью-Йорк связали сексуальные способности с умственными. Они доказали: чем самец глупее, тем активнее он в постели.

Ученые полагают, что имеют дело с неким законом эволюции, благодаря которому природа одаривает либо большим мозгом, либо крупными половыми органами.

Исследователи оценивали размеры яичек и мужского достоинства, сравнивая это хозяйство с размерами мозга. И оказалось, что у половых гигантов, «мужской вес» которых достигал почти 9% от веса тела (у обычных особей — не более 1, объем мозга был невелик. И наоборот.

Однако выводы американцев не в полной мере применимы к мужчинам. Ученые определяли сексуальные способности у орангутангов по количеству вырабатываемой ими спермы, тогда как в интимной жизни людей это не самый важный показатель.

Ранее канадские ученые выяснили, что умом и телом женщина намного меньше зависит от сексуальной активности своего организма, чем мужчина.

----------


## Sanych

> Исследователи оценивали размеры яичек и мужского достоинства, сравнивая это хозяйство с размерами мозга.


Вот куда уходят деньги налогоплательщиков. Яйца с мозгом сравнивать

----------


## Irina

Не то слово)))))

----------

